# Computer won’t display at all after putting GPU in



## Bonkirz (Apr 7, 2019)

I have a problem with my PC 

So my friend got a used graphics card that he bought on offer up which was the rx570 he let me borrow it because I needed a GPU because I was running my pc off my CPU which was the ryzen 3 2200G the same day I was using my PC very well everything worked when I plugged in the GPU my monitor was black so I shut down everything and removed the GPU so I can run the PC off my CPU again and the same thing happened my monitor was black everything works my fan sound but it just won’t display I tried using HDMI port and VGA post and nothing I removed the battery from my motherboard and inserting it again and rebuilt the pc and still nothing and when I plug in my keyboard my keyboard blinks then turns off 

So if someone could help me fix this it will mean everything to me thanks


----------



## Ebo (Apr 7, 2019)

Have you made a reset of your motherboard ?. Otherwise turn off the power at take out the battery on the motherboard.


----------



## Bonkirz (Apr 7, 2019)

Ebo said:


> Have you made a reset of your motherboard ?. Otherwise turn off the power at take out the battery on the motherboard.


Yeah I tried that


----------



## Candor (Apr 7, 2019)

When you removed the motherboard battery, did you hold the power button for 30 seconds or so to drain all power from the motherboard?

Some people have had trouble with this and had to do it a few times to get the bios to properly clear itself.


----------



## Bonkirz (Apr 7, 2019)

Candor said:


> When you removed the motherboard battery, did you hold the power button for 30 seconds or so to drain all power from the motherboard?
> 
> Some people have had trouble with this and had to do it a few times to get the bios to properly clear itself.


I just tried that right now and it didn’t work


----------



## Candor (Apr 7, 2019)

Does the monitor turn on at all during bootup?


----------



## Bonkirz (Apr 7, 2019)

Candor said:


> Does the monitor turn on at all during bootup?


Yes I hooked up my Xbox and it worked fine


----------



## Candor (Apr 7, 2019)

I'm not asking if the monitor is working. I'm asking if the monitor turns on at all during boot.


----------



## Bonkirz (Apr 7, 2019)

Candor said:


> I'm not asking if the monitor is working. I'm asking if the monitor turns on at all during boot.


The logo for the monitor shows up when I turn it on then the screen turns black


----------



## Candor (Apr 7, 2019)

What motherboard are you using?


----------



## Bonkirz (Apr 7, 2019)

Candor said:


> What motherboard are you using?


Asus B450M-A


----------



## Candor (Apr 7, 2019)

You said previously that the fans spin and you have sound. Does that mean you can boot into Windows, but with no display?


----------



## Bonkirz (Apr 7, 2019)

Candor said:


> You said previously that the fans spin and you have sound. Does that mean you can boot into Windows, but with no display?


Only my fans spin there’s no sound and I can’t boot into windows


----------



## Candor (Apr 7, 2019)

So the system will just sit there with fan spinning until you turn the pc off again?


----------



## Bonkirz (Apr 7, 2019)

Candor said:


> So the system will just sit there with fan spinning until you turn the pc off again?


Yeah basically


----------



## Candor (Apr 7, 2019)

What's installed in your system. How many sticks of memory? How many drives?


----------



## Bonkirz (Apr 7, 2019)

Candor said:


> What's installed in your system. How many sticks of memory? How many drives?


2 sticks of 4gb DDR4 ram which equals to 8,  240gb ssd,and 1tb hard drive


----------



## Candor (Apr 7, 2019)

You said you rebuit the pc. Are the drives plugged into the same ports they were previously?


----------



## Bonkirz (Apr 7, 2019)

Candor said:


> You said you rebuit the pc. Are the drives plugged into the same ports they were previously?


Yes they are


----------



## Candor (Apr 7, 2019)

Could you please remove both memory sticks. Then plug only 1 back into the light grey slot on the left. Then try to start the system.


----------



## Bonkirz (Apr 7, 2019)

Candor said:


> Could you please remove both memory sticks. Then plug only 1 back into the light grey slot on the left. Then try to start the system.


Yeah that didn’t work


----------



## Candor (Apr 7, 2019)

Could you please remove that stick. Then plug it into the light grey slot on the right. Then try to start the system.


----------



## Bonkirz (Apr 7, 2019)

Candor said:


> Could you please remove that stick. Then plug it into the light grey slot on the right. Then try to start the system.


Yeah still nothing


----------



## Candor (Apr 7, 2019)

Using only that same stick, could you please try again using the left black slot, then again on the right black slot.


----------



## Bonkirz (Apr 7, 2019)

Candor said:


> Using only that same stick, could you please try again using the left black slot, then again on the right black slot.


Still nothing


----------



## Candor (Apr 7, 2019)

We could perform the same test on the other stick of memory, but my feeling is that trouble there isn't that likely.

Lets focus again on the motherboard.

Could you please turn off the pc at the wall, or unplug it. Then remove the mb battery. Then hold the power button on your pc for a full minute. No less.

Then replace battery, connect power again, and try to start the system.


----------



## Bonkirz (Apr 7, 2019)

Candor said:


> We could perform the same test on the other stick of memory, but my feeling is that trouble there isn't that likely.
> 
> Lets focus again on the motherboard.
> 
> ...


Didn’t work


----------



## Candor (Apr 7, 2019)

Could you please unplug and re-plug the 8-pin power connector and main atx power connectors on the motherboard, then try to start the system.


----------



## Bonkirz (Apr 7, 2019)

Candor said:


> Could you please unplug and re-plug the 8-pin power connector and main atx power connectors on the motherboard, then try to start the system.


Still doesn’t work


----------



## Candor (Apr 7, 2019)

Please unplug and re-plug your drives, both at the motherboard end and at the drives themselves. Then try to start the system.


----------



## Bonkirz (Apr 7, 2019)

Candor said:


> Please unplug and re-plug your drives, both at the motherboard end and at the drives themselves. Then try to start the system.


Yeah still nothing


----------



## Candor (Apr 7, 2019)

Running out of options. Please remove the cpu and re-install it, put the heatsink on and try to start the system.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 7, 2019)

Do you have a speaker plugged in to the motherboard, does it do any beeps?


----------



## Bonkirz (Apr 7, 2019)

tigger said:


> Do you have a speaker plugged in to the motherboard, does it do any beeps?


No I have no speakers plugged in


----------



## chaosmassive (Apr 7, 2019)

do you have spare mainboard that can you use for testing?
looks like you shorted something during gpu replacement,cause its looks like dead mainboard to me


----------



## Bonkirz (Apr 7, 2019)

chaosmassive said:


> do you have spare mainboard that can you use for testing?
> looks like you shorted something during gpu replacement,cause its looks like dead mainboard to me


No I do not


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 7, 2019)

What psu do you have


----------



## Candor (Apr 7, 2019)

His motherboard has Asus Crashfree Bios 3 support. But can that be done without a display guys?


----------



## Bonkirz (Apr 7, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> What psu do you have


EVGA 500 watt 80+ bronze


----------



## Candor (Apr 7, 2019)

I hate to say it, but it's looking like a 90% likelihood that your motherboard is toast.


----------



## Bonkirz (Apr 7, 2019)

Candor said:


> I hate to say it, but it's looking like a 90% likelihood that your motherboard is toast.


Aww alright thanks for the help I’ll buy another one maybe this week


----------



## Candor (Apr 7, 2019)

Sorry for your loss. That's unfortunate.


----------



## Bonkirz (Apr 7, 2019)

Candor said:


> Sorry for your loss. That's unfortunate.


Yeah do you what could have caused it?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 7, 2019)

It's strange how this happened just from you installing a gpu.... I'd maybe unplug everything from the motherboard then rewire everything again carefully just to be sure but it does seem like something, more than likely has bit the dust...


----------



## Bonkirz (Apr 7, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> It's strange how this happened just from you installing a gpu.... I'd maybe unplug everything from the motherboard then rewire everything again carefully just to be sure but it does seem like something, more than likely has bit the dust...


I’ll try that tomorrow


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 7, 2019)

Your initial post isn't very clear.
Did you plug in the rx570 without powering down your system?
Did you attempt to connect your keyboard after starting your system when you rebuilt it?


----------



## Bonkirz (Apr 7, 2019)

Caring1 said:


> Your initial post isn't very clear.
> Did you plug in the rx570 without powering down your system?
> Did you attempt to connect your keyboard after starting your system when you rebuilt it?


Yes my PC was powered down when I plugged in the GPU and yes I plugged in my keyboard when I rebuilt it


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 7, 2019)

If this was a laptop I would immediately say your Motherboard is faulty as a blinking capslock key when you initially power up indicates a fault there, but as a desktop system I am unsure if it means the same.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 7, 2019)

Try and connect a speaker to the board, to at least see if it does a beep error code.


----------



## Tallencor (Apr 7, 2019)

Haven't seen anything about going into the bios and switching from on board video output to dedicated video card mentioned in any of these posts. Start from CPU video. Go to bios switch display signal. Save. Shut down. Switch display cable to card. Boot. If display works. Ddu the video driver and re install. Reboot. Worth a shot.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 7, 2019)

Tallencor said:


> Haven't seen anything about going into the bios and switching from on board video output to dedicated video card mentioned in any of these posts. Start from CPU video. Go to bios switch display signal. Save. Shut down. Switch display cable to card. Boot. If display works. Ddu the video driver and re install. Reboot. Worth a shot.


That's because he can't get into his bios....


----------



## Candor (Apr 7, 2019)

Unfortunately he can't get to bios.


----------



## Tallencor (Apr 7, 2019)

My bad. Read it wrong. Half way into first coffee of the day.. Hmmmmm.
My old z77  gigabyte board did this and it turned out the pcie x16 slot was bad. Had to rma. I have to agree the board may be pooched. Bummer.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 7, 2019)

PC's are weird. Pull the motherboard. Remove the cmos battery and let it sit overnight. Test for post outside the case on a peice of cardboard.


----------



## Bonkirz (Apr 7, 2019)

JrRacinFan said:


> PC's are weird. Pull the motherboard. Remove the cmos battery and let it sit overnight. Test for post outside the case on a peice of cardboard.


What do you mean by “test for post“


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 7, 2019)

Bonkirz said:


> What do you mean by “test for post“


turn it on and see if you can see the post screen, the first thing you see before you boot into windows and that lets you access the bios.


----------



## Bonkirz (Apr 7, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> turn it on and see if you can see the post screen, the first thing you see before you boot into windows and that lets you access the bios.


Okay thanks I’ll try that tonight


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 7, 2019)

So what he was saying basically was to strip the PC down, install the PSU, CPU, GPU, RAM and only essential components (I think I covered them all) outside of the case on a piece of cardboard (to protect from static discharge) just to see if it will power on and post with nothing else connected and taken out of the equation. You'd be surprised, I was having issues with my build at one time I couldn't for the life of me get it to startup and post and I literally unplugged everything apart from the essentials, turned it on and voila, it posted, reconnected everything back in the case and the problem was gone  so yea just sometimes it helps to go back to basics tear it all down and start again I'd rather do that before I spent money on a component I didn't really need..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 7, 2019)

Confirming @NdMk2o1o  exactly what I mean minus GPU using onboard graphics. Then if you get post, try the GPU. But @Bonkirz leave it sit for a long time not plugged in and no cmos battery. Then if it posts, try with your boot drive hooked up.


----------



## John Naylor (Apr 7, 2019)

Going forward, 1st a couple of things to make life easier in the future.

1.  If you click on "system specs" under any posters avatar you will see a list of the components used in your build.  I'd fill that in on your profile page so those trying to respond will be aware of what's in the box.

2.  Budget is an issue in most builds but a few extra bucks can go a long way,  on next build, consider ....

a)  Most boards under $120 will come with LAN and Sound systems that most would consider 'substandard' for  a gaming build.
b)  I recommend setting a budget that addresses a) above and b) would be having a LCD MoBo mounted or at least LED light for troubleshooting purposes
c)  Budget MoBos often lack troubleshooting procedures in their manuals.... manually generally runs under 40 or so pages.

3.  Make sure you have the manual

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...146.147511534.1554672235-452050169.1554672235
https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-B450M-A/HelpDesk_Manual/l

Now onto your issue ...

1.  One of the most common errors when installing a new card is the cabling:

a)  Make sure  to use the monitor's OSD (on screen display) to use the correct port.   If using HDMI  cable, make sure HDMI is selected on OSD.
b)  Make sure you have cable plugged into the correct port at the PC....
- i)  MoBo I/O panel to use IGP (VGA, HDMI, DVI-D) on MoBo
- ii)  GFX Card (typically HDMI, DP and DL-DVI-D) on AIB card

2.  Make sure you still have the 8 pin EPS cable for CPU connected after installing GFX card

3.  Make sure the 6 / 8 pin power cable is connected to GFX card and PSU.

4.  Make sure you didn't dislodge the CPU fan cable during installation

5.  Those are the most common, but if those are all OK, remove and replace all cables at both ends.

6.  See step (green circle) on page 1-3 of your manual.

7.  Make sure RAM is in correct slots ... see page 1-9 of the manual

If that brings no resolution, contact Asus Tech Support by phone ... see last page in manual.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 8, 2019)

Bonkirz said:


> I have a problem with my PC
> 
> So my friend got a used graphics card that he bought on offer up which was the rx570 he let me borrow it because I needed a GPU because I was running my pc off my CPU which was the ryzen 3 2200G the same day I was using my PC very well everything worked when I plugged in the GPU my monitor was black so I shut down everything and removed the GPU so I can run the PC off my CPU again and the same thing happened my monitor was black everything works my fan sound but it just won’t display I tried using HDMI port and VGA post and nothing I removed the battery from my motherboard and inserting it again and rebuilt the pc and still nothing and when I plug in my keyboard my keyboard blinks then turns off
> 
> So if someone could help me fix this it will mean everything to me thanks



Offer up hmm, does he still have the link?

Probably bios bricked or used for mining.

Take pictures of the White Stickers on the back of the card, they could be on the heatsink. Post them here.

Hook monitor up to the motherboard IGP, plug video card in, take a gpu-Z screenshot. Post it here.

Take a picture of the card front, back, and pcie bracket and post it here.

Take the heatsink off the card and clean the thermal compound off the gpu die and heatsink. Take a clear picture of the gpu die, all of the ram chips surrounding the gpu die and take a clear picture of one of the ram chips on the card.

Reapply thermal compound to the gpu die.

Clean motherboard pcie slot out with systen turned off and power supply unplugged using Electronic Grade Contact cleaner.

Inspect the pcie edge pins on the card, clean them using a rubber eraser and contact cleaner.


----------



## Bonkirz (Apr 8, 2019)

JrRacinFan said:


> Confirming @NdMk2o1o  exactly what I mean minus GPU using onboard graphics. Then if you get post, try the GPU. But @Bonkirz leave it sit for a long time not plugged in and no cmos battery. Then if it posts, try with your boot drive hooked up.


I left it there for one whole day I plugged everything in except for the GPU and nothing posted I’m thinking of buying a new motherboard


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 8, 2019)

Bonkirz said:


> I left it there for one whole day I plugged everything in except for the GPU and nothing posted I’m thinking of buying a new motherboard



It does seem that is necessary.


----------



## Bones (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm hoping the card didn't kill the board somehow.
I'm saying that because from what I'm reading, the point of trouble began right when he had plugged the card in and powered up.


----------



## Bonkirz (Apr 8, 2019)

Bones said:


> I'm hoping the card didn't kill the board somehow.
> I'm saying that because from what I'm reading, the point of trouble began right when he had plugged the card in and powered up.


I just ordered a new motherboard I will be testing it to see if it would work and I won’t be plugging in the GPU lol


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 8, 2019)

Bonkirz said:


> I left it there for one whole day I plugged everything in except for the GPU and nothing posted I’m thinking of buying a new motherboard



Stop what you are doing, dont waste money.

Boot the system from the 2200G IGP, either hdmi, dp, dvi, vga from motherboard io shield where usb ports on back of case are, to monitor.


----------



## 27MaD (Apr 8, 2019)

Power your PC using the IGP and go to the BIOS and check the UEFI , Legacy mode thing.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 8, 2019)

27MaD said:


> Power your PC using the IGP and go to the BIOS and check the UEFI , Legacy mode thing.


That would only stop it from showing the post and bios screen, it would still boot up into windows


----------



## Bonkirz (Apr 9, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Stop what you are doing, dont waste money.
> 
> Boot the system from the 2200G IGP, either hdmi, dp, dvi, vga from motherboard io shield where usb ports on back of case are, to monitor.


It didn’t let me boot from my CPU


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 9, 2019)

Clear cmos, plug monitor into where the usb ports are, there should be a hdmi, display port, or dvi, vga.

 Remove the gpu for now.

If you are unsure go to a shop or watch some youtube videos.


----------



## Bonkirz (Apr 10, 2019)

My new motherboard came In today and My PC is now working how it was before thanks to everyone that helped me through this.once again thanks!


----------

